# Yes... I'm "That Guy"



## D Coates

Mine says "BEKEPR" and it's a Tundra too.


----------



## ruthiesbees

You are not the only one  I've given serious thought to putting black stripes on the gold mini van as well.


----------



## sqkcrk

Mine read SQKCRK1 and SQKCRKB.


----------



## Michael Bush

>SQKCRKB...

And the person behind you is in a totally confused state thinking there is some reason they should know what that means... but they can't figure it out...


----------



## sqkcrk

Have you seen the photos of my van? Or my truck? If you have and are still confused, .


----------



## Michael Bush

Seeing a "Squeek Creek" sign would help a lot... it took me years to figure out your login name...


----------



## sqkcrk

All you had to do was ask. Squeak Creek Apiaries.


----------



## BMAC

D Coates said:


> Mine says "BEKEPR" and it's a Tundra too.


Mine says REDNCK


----------



## sqkcrk

BMAC said:


> Mine says REDNCK


What does that stand for?


----------



## BMAC

Its the long version of BMAC!


----------



## BMAC

actually thought this was pretty cool so I ordered my wife a lic plate for her delivery van "HONEYLDY"


----------



## scorpionmain

angel said:


> Would have been weird to get just "Honey" on the plates.
> 
> Nice!


----------



## rweaver7777

BMAC said:


> Its the long version of BMAC!


"Bring Me A Coors?" ;-)


----------



## Tigger19687

I don't have a special plate.
But I drive a Diesel F-350
I would love to have " Who Farted" whofrtd ?

bwhahah


----------



## Harley Craig

OICU812


----------



## Vance G

IMAFNGI. My wife thought I should get this one while still on active duty but I thought not.


----------



## Michael Bush

Saw one at work... BUDWZR. I don't like beer but if I liked it that much I don't think I would advertise... I bet he gets pulled over anytime after dark for a sobriety test...


----------



## jcolon

Beekeeper + bmw fan = bee~mer


----------



## irishmick

L8 to the party but a friend used to have:

OI8MYB8


As you may guess he was a fisherman  lol


----------



## snl

My mom (who had six kids) had:

PB4UGO


----------



## Westhill

When I was a kid, a surgeon friend of my parents had
LIVER
and 
KIDNEY


----------

